# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Kysymyksiä Turun linjoista

## Piirka

Kun TuKL otti hoitaakseen saaristolaislinjat vuonna 1975, pidennettiin Korppolaismäen entistä ratikkalinjaa/silloista bussilinjaa 2 Hirvensalon puolelle ja linjanumeroiksi tuli 2A ja 2B. Waltsun hienolla linjahistoriikkisivulla kummittelee kuitenkin tavallinen kakkonen Korppolaismäki-Kurala vuoteen 1986 asti. Mitä virkaa oli tällä "alkuperäisellä kakkosella" vuosina 1975-1986? Ajettiinko 2A:ta & 2B:tä sen verran harvoin, että kakkosta tarvittiin lisälinjana?

Kun ykkönen muuttui bussilinjaksi, ajettiin sitä vanhan ratikkalinjan aikataulun mukaan, eli 6-7 min välein. Vuonna 1970 ykköstä jatkettiin Hepokultaan saakka, mutta vain puolet vuoroista ajettiin sinne saakka. Ajettiinko sinne 12-14 min välein, vai alkoiko bussiliiikenteen rationalisointi jo silloin - aikataulua tarkistettiin esim. Hepokultaan 15 min välein ajettavaksi? Kolmosen rengaslinjallahan tapahtui rationalisointia jo 1950-60 -lukujen taitteessa, kun perävaunuista luovuttiin. Kolmosen rationalisointi johtui varmaan siitä, että puhtaana kantakaupunkilinjana alueen asukasmäärän laskun johdosta myös kuljetettavian määrä laski.

Entäpäs linja 1A? Jossain valokuvassa on näkynyt kyseinen linja ja määränpääkilvessä Impivaaran uimahalli. Milloin on tätä linjaa alettu ajamaan ja millaisella vuorovälillä? Jossain vaiheessa linjanumero on vaihtunut 1A:sta 50:ksi.

Piirka

----------


## Eira

> Kun TuKL otti hoitaakseen saaristolaislinjat vuonna 1975, pidennettiin Korppolaismäen entistä ratikkalinjaa/silloista bussilinjaa 2 Hirvensalon puolelle ja linjanumeroiksi tuli 2A ja 2B. Waltsun hienolla linjahistoriikkisivulla kummittelee kuitenkin tavallinen kakkonen Korppolaismäki-Kurala vuoteen 1986 asti. Mitä virkaa oli tällä "alkuperäisellä kakkosella" vuosina 1975-1986? Ajettiinko 2A:ta & 2B:tä sen verran harvoin, että kakkosta tarvittiin lisälinjana?


2A kulki Moikoisiin ja 2B Pikisaareen (B=Beckholmen). Linja 2 oli tuolloin ruuhkalisälinja, joka pysytteli mantereen puolella jä kääntyi ensimmäisen Hirvensalon sillan luona samassa silmukassa kuin "tähtilinjan" 4-bussi ennen Korppolaismäen raitiotietä.




> Kolmosen rengaslinjallahan tapahtui rationalisointia jo 1950-60 -lukujen taitteessa, kun perävaunuista luovuttiin. Kolmosen rationalisointi johtui varmaan siitä, että puhtaana kantakaupunkilinjana alueen asukasmäärän laskun johdosta myös kuljetettavian määrä laski.


Kolmonen oli käytännössä puhdas moottorivaunulinja jo 1954-1960, jona ajanjaksona perävaunuja linjalla käytettiin ainostaan talvisin ruuhka-aikoina ma-pe parissa vuorossa kumpaankin suuntaan. Ainoastaan arkijouluaattoisin oli linjan jokaisessa vaunussa perävaunu aina liikenöinnin loppumiseen klo 18 saakka. 




> Entäpäs linja 1A? Jossain valokuvassa on näkynyt kyseinen linja ja määränpääkilvessä Impivaaran uimahalli. Milloin on tätä linjaa alettu ajamaan ja millaisella vuorovälillä? Jossain vaiheessa linjanumero on vaihtunut 1A:sta 50:ksi.


Ainakin 70-luvun lopulla 1A kulki reittiä Kauppatori-Impivaaran uimahalli. 80-luvun alussa linja 50 korvasi tämän reitin ja toinen päättäri oli Yo-kylä.
Täytyypä ottaa selvää noista linjojen 1 ja 1A aikatauluista eri aikoina, ainakin ykkösen pyhätarjonta on bussiliikenteen aloittamisesta vuosien varrella harventunut lähes kuusinkertaiseksi.

----------


## Waltsu

1980-luvulla 2A ja 2B ajoivat kumpikin taholleen 20 minuutin välein - Kuralan vuoroväli oli siis 10 minuuttia. Näiden välissä ruuhka-aikana ajoi kirjaimeton kakkonen, joten ruuhka-ajan vuoroväli oli vain 5 minuuttia. En tiedä oliko noin tiheä liikenne tarpeen, sillä tuolloin taisi kaikilla liikennelaitoksen linjoilla olla ylitarjontaa. Esimerkiksi vuonna 1986 linjat 2A ja 2B ajoivat samalla aikataululla kaikkina viikonpäivinä (sunnuntaiaamujen liikenne oli sentään harvempaa).

1A:n aloittamispäivää en osaa sanoa, mutta reitti oli tuo mainittu Kauppatori - Impivaara. Linjan numero vaihtui 50:ksi jo 1970-luvun puolella, kun se yhdistettiin linjaan 5B Kauppatori - Ylioppilaskylä. Linjan 5B liikenteen aloituspäivä oli 11.6.1971.

----------


## Piirka

> 1A:n aloittamispäivää en osaa sanoa, mutta reitti oli tuo mainittu Kauppatori - Impivaara. Linjan numero vaihtui 50:ksi jo 1970-luvun puolella, kun se yhdistettiin linjaan 5B Kauppatori - Ylioppilaskylä. Linjan 5B liikenteen aloituspäivä oli 11.6.1971.


Luulisi, että 1A on alkanut kulkemaan aikasintaan vuonna 1967. Ehkäpä Impivaaran linja otettiin käyttöön samanaikaisesti Hepokullan linjan kanssa? Vai olisiko ollut niin, että Hepokullan vuorot olivat linjan 1A vuoroja ja tavallinen ykkönen ajoi vain Rieskalähteentielle? Ja kun ykköstä pidennettiin Nättinummeen, niin samalla jatkettiin 1A Impivaaraan?

Piirka

----------


## Waltsu

Oma veikkaukseni 1A:n aloittamiselle on Impivaaran uimahalli, joka valmistui vuonna 1975. Turun joukkoliikenteen 100-vuotishistoriikissa on kuva linjan 1A bussista Impivaaran uimahallille vuonna 1971, mutta eihän tuolloin ole voitu liikennöidä uimahallille, koska sitä ei vielä ollut. Ja kuvan bussi on TuKL 64 (TCJ-764), joka jo rekisterinumeron perusteella on vuodelta 1972 ellei 1973.

En sitten tiedä, josko 1970-luvun alussa Rieskalähteentietä Hepokultaan jatkaneet ykköset olivat 1A:ita, mutta 50:ksi muuttunut Impivaaran 1A lienee aloittanut vuonna 1975.

----------


## Eira

Ennen vuotta 1987, kun 1 ja 2 vaihtoivat keskenään Nättinummen haaraa (muutoksen tarkoituksena oli tehdä kakkosesta haitarilinja), oli molempien linjojen vuoroväli normaalisti 10 min, paitsi illan 2 viimeistä tuntia 15 min ja sunnuntaiaamuisin 20 min. Ruuhka-aikoina molemmat linjat kulkivat talviaikataulujen voimassa ollessa 5 min välein. Lisäksi lauantaisin parhaaseen ostosaikaan Kuralasta pääsi Kauppatorille ja takaisin 5 min välein. Muistan hyvin lisäkilvet "Kauppatorille". Vuoden 1987 muutosten jälkeen vuoroja ei harvennettu heti, en muista milloin seuraava saneeraus tapahtui. Minulla on 1-linjan vuoden 1993 "Air/Harbour Bussin" aikataulu, siinä on pyhäisin vielä 20 min vuoroväli.

----------


## jltku

Linja 1A alkoi toisaankin liikennöidä silloin, kun Impivaaran uimahalli valmistui. Uimahalli tuli aikoinaan ikävästi TuKL:n ja TLO:n liikennekenttien väliin, ja sen liikenteestä ei päästy sopuun. Tästä johtuen TuKL:n linjan 1A lisäksi TLO:n linja 18 Runosmäki-Liisantie alkoi ajaa uimahallin kautta reitillä Ruskotie (nyk. Tampereen valtatie) - Rieskalähteentie - Markulantie - Ruskontie. Uimahallin kautta ajettiin joka toinen vuoro eli 20 - 30 minuutin välein.

----------


## Piirka

> Linja 1A alkoi toisaankin liikennöidä silloin, kun Impivaaran uimahalli valmistui. Uimahalli tuli aikoinaan ikävästi TuKL:n ja TLO:n liikennekenttien väliin, ja sen liikenteestä ei päästy sopuun. Tästä johtuen TuKL:n linjan 1A lisäksi TLO:n linja 18 Runosmäki-Liisantie alkoi ajaa uimahallin kautta reitillä Ruskotie (nyk. Tampereen valtatie) - Rieskalähteentie - Markulantie - Ruskontie. Uimahallin kautta ajettiin joka toinen vuoro eli 20 - 30 minuutin välein.


Googlaamalla löytyi tietoa Impivaaran uimahallista. Se valmistui 1975, joten 1A on aloittanut liikennöinnin silloin.

Nykyaikaan. Myllyyn ajava linja näkyy olevan salalinja. Turun yhteistariffit eivät tunnusta sitä omakseen eikä myöskään TLO. Googlaamalla (jälleen) aikataulu löytyikin. Ostoshelvetin omilta sivuilta löytyy salalinjan aikataulu. Vaikuttaaa siltä, että Turun seutualueelle olisi tarvetta "YTV-aikataulusivustolle", jonne olisi koottu selkeät aikataulut.

Piirka

----------


## NK

> Nykyaikaan. Myllyyn ajava linja näkyy olevan salalinja. Turun yhteistariffit eivät tunnusta sitä omakseen eikä myöskään TLO. Googlaamalla (jälleen) aikataulu löytyikin. Ostoshelvetin omilta sivuilta löytyy salalinjan aikataulu. Vaikuttaaa siltä, että Turun seutualueelle olisi tarvetta "YTV-aikataulusivustolle", jonne olisi koottu selkeät aikataulut.


Eihän se niinkään salainen linja ole, näkyy autoissa olevan toisinaan hyvinkin porukkaa. Sen sijaan markkinointi ja aikataulutiedotus on jäänyt vähiin.

Turku ei sitä tunnusta omakseen, koska se on seutulinja. Aikataulukirjasta toki löytyy aikataulut. Missään tapauksessa TLO ei siitä pukahdakaan, koska se nakertaisi omien Myllyn linjojen 420 ja 421 tilaa.
Linja 10 on siis Oy Andersson Ab:n ikioma seutulinja.

----------


## KjaO-K

> Vaikuttaaa siltä, että Turun seutualueelle olisi tarvetta "YTV-aikataulusivustolle", jonne olisi koottu selkeät aikataulut.


Ei ole oikein sellaista tahoa Turussa, joka aikataulukoordinoinnista olisi kiinnostunut. Paperisessa aikatauluvihkossa on mielestäni kaikki Myllyn linjat aika hyvin esillä. Seutuaikataulusta oli jossain vaiheessa TLO:ssa jotain suunnitelmia, mutta ei yllätä ainakaan minua, ettei se pulju saa yhtään projektia kunnolla valmiiksi asti.

----------


## NK

Vuonna 2002:han julkaistiin Turun seutuliikenne aikataulu osa 1 ja 2. Se tosin kattoi vain osan alueesta (Naantali ja Kaarinan suuntaan kulkeneet).
Mukana olivat TLO, Vainio/Saaristotie ja Wendelin.

Kokonaan avattuna tuo oli A3 -kokoinen. Toisen puolen täytti sekavat aikataulut, toisen reitti- ja lähtöpaikkatiedot sekä seutulippu -mainos.

Melko yhtätyhjän kanssa tuollainen vain osan alueesta käsittävä kyhäelmä.

----------


## jltku

Turun seudulla on ongelmana se, että ei ole sellaista YTV:tä vastaavaa tahoa, joka järjestää liikennettä. Seutulinjathan ovat liikennelupiin perustuvia linjoja. Näin ollen ei ole mitään sellaista organisaatiota (TLO tosin hoitaa suuren osan seutuliikenteestä), joka laatisi yhtenäisen koko seutuliikennettä käsittävän aikataulukirjan.

Tilanne muuttuu sitten, jos joskus myös Turun ympäristössä seutuliikennettä ruvetaan hoitamaan kuntien ostoliikenteenä. Tuolloin pitää olla YTV:tä vastaava tilaajayksikkö, joka kilpailuttaa liikenteen ja suunnittelee aikataulut.

----------


## Waltsu

Linja-autoliiton Turun osasto julkaisi aikoinaan vihkosen, jossa oli Turun alueen bussiaikataulut 1.6.87-31.5.88 (hinta 3 mk). Pystymallinen vajaa 100-sivuinen vihkonen sisälsi kaikki Turusta lähteneet (ja tietenkin saapuneetkin) linjat Oulun pikavuoroa myöten, sekä joitakin Varsinais-Suomen poikittaisia yhteyksiä. Ainoat puuttuvat aikataulut koskivat Kaarinaan ja Raisioon suuntautunutta lähiliikennettä.

Tuohon aikaanhan matkustajien piti maksaa joka matkansa erikseen. Nyt kun on rajattomien matkojen seutulippu ja matkustaminen sen puolesta vaivatonta, niin aikatauluja saa hakea mistä milloinkin ja tuloksena on vain kasa epämääräisiä irtolehtisiä, kun suuri TLO:kaan ei saa aikaiseksi omaa aikataulukokoelmaansa. Ehkäpä parempi ajatus on tehdä Tampereen ja Lahden tyyliin kaupungin aikatauluvihko, josta löytyisi myös täydelliset lähiliikenneaikataulut.

----------


## ultrix

Käsittämätöntä kuulla, että Turun kokoisella kaupunkialueella ei ole sellaista asiaa kuin aikataulukirja. Jos Turku haluaa kilpailla Tampereen kanssa joukkoliikenteen tasosta, kaikki linjat sisältävä yhtenäinen aikataulukirja on yksi perusasioista.

----------


## jltku

> Käsittämätöntä kuulla, että Turun kokoisella kaupunkialueella ei ole sellaista asiaa kuin aikataulukirja.


Siis onhan Turulla aikataulukirja. Siihen on koottu vain Turun joukkoliikennetoimiston järjestämä kaupungin sisäinen paikallisliikenne. Tosin kahdella poikkeuksella isojen aikataulukoiden osalta. Seutulinjat 11 ja 190-195 ovat mukana kirjassa. Varmaankin siitä syystä, että joskus aikoinaan linja 11 oli puhtaasti Turun sisäinen linja, ja kuului kaupungin ostolinjoihin. Tosin sekin kävi kääntymässä Piispanristillä Kaarinan puolella, mutta siitä matkasta liikennöitsijät rahastivat Kaarinan puolelle matkustavilta itselleen lisämaksun. Ja linjat 190-195 korvasivat viime kesäkauden alkaessa joukkoliikennetoimiston linjan 19, jonka optiota joukkoliikennelautakunta ei jatkanut sopimuskauden päättyessä. Eikä myöskään sovi unohtaa kirjassa olevia varsinaisten aikataulukoiden sivussa olevia seutulinjojen pikkuaikataulukkoja. Kaikilla seutulinjoilla on tuossa aikataulukirjassa se ominaisuus, että niistä ilmoitetaan vain Turun rajojen sisäpuolella tapahtuva liikennöinti.




> Jos Turku haluaa kilpailla Tampereen kanssa joukkoliikenteen tasosta, kaikki linjat sisältävä yhtenäinen aikataulukirja on yksi perusasioista.


Minusta on kylläkin niin päin, että Turussa on parempi joukkoliikenteen taso kuin Tampereella. Jos tutkitaan sekä Turun että Tampereen kuluvan talvikauden aikataulukirjaa, niin Turussa on parempi ja tiehempi vuorotarjonta kuin Tampereella. Ihan vain esimerkkinä mainittakoon Runosmäen linjan 18, Varissuon linjojen 32 ja 42 sekä Lausteen/Vaalan linjojen 6 ja 9 arkipäivien 10 minuutin välein hoituva liikenne. Tätä vuoroväliä noudatetaan sekä aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhkassa että keskipäivälläkin. Tampereen aikataulukirjasta en kyllä löydä vastaavalla vuortiheydellä hoituvia alueita. Tosin en välttämättä osaa yhdistää Tampereen erinumeroisia linjoja keskenään, joten siitä johtuen voin olla epätietoinen vuorotarjonnasta.

----------


## ultrix

Nojoo, tarkoitinkin sellaista aikataulukirjaa, josta löytyy _kaikki_ bussiliikenteen aikataulut koko kaupunkiseudulta, kuten Tampereen aikataulukirja on. Löytyipä siitä parhaimmillaan jopa VR:n aikatauluja, tosin ei enää muutamaan vuoteen.
Siis aikatauluista naljailu oli tosiaan vain asiatonta T:fors vs. Åbo-naljailua.  :Smile: 

Itse en ole pahemmin TuKLiin tutustunut tämän vuosituhannen puolella, muuta kuin olen pannut merkille pidemmän linjakaluston puuttumisen. Onko teillä lainkaan nivel- tai telikalustoa? Lyhemmällä kalustolla ajaminen saattaa selittää osaltaan lyhyitä vuorovälejä.

Ensi talvikaudeksihan tulee Tampereen linjalla 22 parhaimmillaan 5 min vuoroväli, tosin se on kyllä ruuhkahuippujen ulkopuolella 10-15 minuutissa. Linjan 16 vuoroväli on ainakin tänä vuonna 11 minuuttia ruuhkatunteina, muulloin n. 15-25 min. 
Turkulainen 10 min vuoroväli keskipäivälläkin tärkeillä linjoilla on kyllä kadehdittavaa, kunpa se sujuisi täällä sisämaassakin. Propsit myös varsin kattavasta bussiverkosta, sitä katsellessa tajuaa todella katselevansa vanhan pääkaupungin karttaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Itse en ole pahemmin TuKLiin tutustunut tämän vuosituhannen puolella, muuta kuin olen pannut merkille pidemmän linjakaluston puuttumisen. Onko teillä lainkaan nivel- tai telikalustoa? Lyhemmällä kalustolla ajaminen saattaa selittää osaltaan lyhyitä vuorovälejä.


Turussa joukkoliikenteen tilaamisesta ja organisoinnista vastaa Joukkoliikennetoimisto. TuKL ajaa enää noin 18% suoritteesta, pääosa on yksityisten ajamaa kilpailutettua liikennettä sekä kuntalippusopimusliikennettä (5% matkoista) jossa käy kaupungin liput.

Nivelbusseja Turussa ei käytetä. Syynä on pääosin oletus siitä, että nivelbussit olisivat kalliimpia kuin telibussit, mutta istumapaikkakapasiteetti ei olisi olennaisesti suurempi. Telibusseja käytetään niiden suuren kapasiteetin sekä taloudellisuuden takia.

Kilpailutetusta liikenteestä linjat 18, 32/42, 28 ja Pohjois-Turun 2x, 2xx sarjat ajetaan pääosin telibusseilla. Telibusseja näkee myös muilla linjoilla varsinkin pyhäisin. Seutuliikenteellä telibusseilla ajetaan pääosin 11/110. Muussa seutuliikenteessä näkee myös telibusseja. 

Tiheä vuoroväli suuresta kalustosta huolimatta on periaateratkaisu, joka juontaa juurensa keskusteluun kun Turkuun 1980-luvulla aiottiin hankkia nivelbusseja ja harventaa vuoroväliä. Keskustelussa korostettiin vuorotiheyttä.

10 minuutin välein kulkevat telilinjat 18, 32/42, 28 ja 11/110 ovat olleet menestys. 1997-2000 telibussien käyttöönotto päälinjoilla lisäsi matkustajamääriä 20% näillä linjoilla, 10% koko joukkoliikenteessä.

Osa 10 minuutin vuoroväleistä ja yhdistelmistä ajetaan kyllä 70 matkustajan tavallisilla busseilla.

----------


## Piirka

Lisää nykyaikaa. Huomasin 53:n aikataulusta Maanpäästä keskustaan, että kaksi koulupäiväaamun vuoroa ajetaan Kauppatorille ja sieltä edelleen Aurakatua ja Kaskenkatua Itäiselle Pitkäkadulle. Kääntyvätkö nämä vuorot Kaskenkadulta I.Pitkäkadulle koilliseen vai lounaaseen? Huonoa informaatiota siitä, minne näillä vuoroilla loppujen lopuksi päätyy   :Twisted Evil:  

Piirka

----------


## Eira

> Lisää nykyaikaa. Huomasin 53:n aikataulusta Maanpäästä keskustaan, että kaksi koulupäiväaamun vuoroa ajetaan Kauppatorille ja sieltä edelleen Aurakatua ja Kaskenkatua Itäiselle Pitkäkadulle. Kääntyvätkö nämä vuorot Kaskenkadulta I.Pitkäkadulle koilliseen vai lounaaseen? Huonoa informaatiota siitä, minne näillä vuoroilla loppujen lopuksi päätyy


Vuorot palvelevat lähinnä niitä hirvensalolaisia ja korppolaismäkisiä koululaisia ja oppilaitosten henkilökuntaa, jotka opiskelevat tai työskentelevät St. Olofsskolanissa, Luostarinvuoren kouluissa (ex. Tipula), ammattikorkeakouluissa (ex. Teku) sekä Puropellon ja Samppalinnan kouluissa eli vuorot  kääntyvät siis Sepänkadulta Itäistä Pitkäkatua lounaaseen.

Tuosta informaation laadusta - olettaisi oppilaitten nyt tietävän, mitä koulua käyvät, että tuskin lisäinformaatiota tai kompassia tarvitaan.

----------


## Piirka

> Tuosta informaation laadusta - olettaisi oppilaitten nyt tietävän, mitä koulua käyvät, että tuskin lisäinformaatiota tai kompassia tarvitaan.


Oppilaat kylläkin tietävät minne bussi menee. Kritisoin asiaa siksi, koska satunnaiset sun muut matkaajat taas eivät tiedä. Aikatauluja ei tule tehdä sisäpiiriläisille. Turku ei nyt ole ainoa sisäpiiriaikatauluja tuottava. Kabus-konsernissa tällaisten aikataulujen laatiminen on suorastaan sääntö. Esimerkiksi Jyväskylän linjalla 27 on muutama vuoro Hiekkapohjan koululle/-lta. Kyseistä koulua ei ole ollut olemassa sitten vuoden 1964.

Piirka

----------

